
Practical Drift Towards Failure - steventhedev
https://risk-engineering.org/concept/Rasmussen-practical-drift
======
i_am_proteus
Interesting take, and the phenomenon is real. One way to mitigate the "drift"
is to have zero tolerance for deviation from procedure, but to also have a
formal and rapid system for updating procedures, including explicitly
temporary measures.

